# Need a long flush trim bit



## gbarron1` (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find a 3" cutting length flush trim bit?
Thanks,


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

gbarron1` said:


> Anyone know where I can find a 3" cutting length flush trim bit?
> Thanks,


Here's a 2-1/2" with a shank (top) bearing:
1 pc 1/2"SH 2-1/2" Blade Top Bearing Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 130452439611 end time Nov-13-10 22:35:43 PST)
Should be able to get 3" with two passes. This guy is just getting his site put back together and he used to have a tip (bottom) bearing version in a 3" cutting length. I had one but the bearing was off center on it. Only bit I ever had a problem with from this supplier.
Would help to know a bit more about what you are doing and whether you need a top or bottom bearing bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great eBay site.

========


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

In the UK there's Wealden Tool who do the TB575 75mm top bearing template trimmer. 3inches, 1 pass. I've got one and it's a good cutter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Search results :: Holbren

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-3-E...454010614?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e5faa3af6

1 pc 1/2"SH 2" Blade Top Bearing Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 130452101683 end time Nov-12-10 23:27:51 PST)

Email discount codes
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/pasteml.htm
========


Phil P said:


> In the UK there's Wealden Tool who do the TB575 75mm top bearing template trimmer. 3inches, 1 pass. I've got one and it's a good cutter


----------



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

Great sites...both of them.
I've now found what I was looking for last week.
Regards,
Noel


----------



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

Just an addition:
Ordered two three inch cutting length Flush trim bits from the US ebay seller.
Bits were about $12 each Postage to Australia was $10.

Fantastic.


----------



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

And all the way from the USA (ordinary postage) in 9 Days.
The Bits arrived in the post this morning.
Absolutely fantastic service.
Can't talk....playing in the shed with my new bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome http://myworld.ebay.com/wato42wato42 

They are great bits.. 

==========



watson said:


> And all the way from the USA (ordinary postage) in 9 Days.
> The Bits arrived in the post this morning.
> Absolutely fantastic service.
> Can't talk....playing in the shed with my new bits.


----------



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

That musta been you then Bob.......Very well done.


----------

